# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر الفصيح >  افراح الجنوب اللبناني

## د. جمال مرسي

[poem font="Andalus,7,red,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4,gray" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
أفراح الجنوب اللبناني[/poem]
[poem font="Andalus,6,blue,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4,gray" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
شعر: د.جمال مرسي[/poem]
عندما أشرقت شمس هذا اليوم الخامس و العشرين من مايو ..
تذكرت يوم انسحبت القوات الإسرائيلية و العار يلاحقها من كل جانب من جنوبنا اللبناني البطل 
في الخامس و العشرين من مايو ( آيار ) لعام 2000م فأخرجت هذه القصيدة من أرشيفي .
[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,burlywood,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="backgrounds/10.gif" border="none,4,gray" type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
هذا صباحٌ كلُّهُ تغريدُ=و كأنَّ ثوبَ الصادحاتِ جديدُ
وكأنَّ وجهَ الأرضِ أشرقَ باسماً=بعد الدموعِ ، وأدبر التنهيدُ
مالي أرى الوديانَ زادَ بهاؤها=فالأَرْزُ يشدو ، و الغصونُ تميدُ
و الزهرُ في زِيٍّ قشيبٍ ناضِرٍ=و التلُّ زاهٍ ، و الغديرُ سعيدُ
و تلألأت بيروتُ في أنوارها=و تطوَّقت بالنرجساتِ الجِيدُ
هذا ، وقد كسر الجنوبُ إسارَهُ=من بعدِ ما غَلَّت يديهِ قيودُ
و تبدَّلت أحزانُهُ في لحظةٍ=فرحاً يعُمُّ ربوعَهُ ، و يزيدُ
ماذا اختلاف اليومِ عن أمسٍ مضى=هل جاء بعد الإنتظار العيدُ ؟
فتكلَّلت بالفخرِ آسادُ الشرى=و ترنَّمَت بالإنتصارِ الغيدُ
و تزيَّنت شمسُ الضحاءِ ، فأوشَكَتْ=أنْ تأسِرَ الألبابَ وهْيَ بعيدُ 
يا لافتخاري و انبلاجُ مشاعري=رحل العدوُّ الغاصبُ العربيدُ 
ولّى فراراً في ظلامٍ دامسٍ=و الخِزْيُ في أدبارِهِ معقودُ
اللهُ أكبر زلزلت أركانَهُ=الله أكبرُ مدفعٌ و نشيدُ
و قنابلٌ دكَّتْ معاقلَ بغيهِ=ألقى بها ذا الفارسُ الصنديدُ
اللهُ اكبرُ ردَّدَتْ أصداءَها=أرضُ العروبةِ ، و السما و البيدُ
اللهُ أكبرُ تستردُّ مكانَها=في كلِّ قلبٍ مؤمنٍ و تسوُدُ
شتَّان بين اليومِ و الأمس الذي =قد كانَ ، إنَّ المُنقضي لبليدُ
رحلَ اللئيمُ بخيْلِهِ و بِرَجْلِهِ=شُلَّتْ خُطاهُ اليومَ ، فهْو قعيدُ
يبني حزاماً آمناً و مكهرباً=فوق الثرى من خوفِهِ و يشيدُ
و اللهِ إن شيَّدْتَ صرحاً سامِقاً =و مُلَغَّماً ، بالحقِّ سوف يبيدُ
هذي بداياتُ الطريقِ إلى الذي=أحرقتَهُ يا أيها الرِّعديدُ
لبنانُ ، جئتُ مهنِّئاً و مُبارِكاً=من مصرَ ، يحدوني إليكَ قصيدُ
و مُبشِّراً قدسَ العروبةِ أنَّهُ=عمّا قريبٍ يا "سليبُ" تعودُ

  [/poem]
[poem font="Andalus,4,crimson,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4,gray" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
و دمتم[/poem]

----------


## daria

دائما رائع كدة يا د.جمال
وكتاباتك رغم اني باميل للخواطر اكتر
لكن لازم اقرا شعر حضرتك
جميل فعلا

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

شكرا لك اختي داريا

بارك الله بمرورك العذب

تحياتي

----------


## أحمد ناصر

الله يا د.جمال
كل الأبيات رائعة
ولكن أتعرف أيهم أعجبنى أكثر
[frame="2 60"]يبنـي حزامـاً آمنـاً و  مكهربـاً
فوق الثرى مـن خوفِـهِ و يشيـدُ[/frame]
أتعرف لماذا؟
لأن وضع كلمة مكهرباً
يحتاج جرأة من الشاعر
دمت لنا ودام إبداعك

----------


## عبق الياسمين

_[frame="7 70"]
__
أستاذي
 د. جمال مرسي
تحية من لبنان 
من
 شماله لجنوبه 
ومن 
شرقه لغربه
لإبن مصر 
قصيدة رائعة 
تعبر عن مكنون مواطن عربي أصيل
وهذا ليس بغريب عن أحد أبناء 
بلد عربي عريق يتمتع شعبه وأبنائه بالأصالة العربية 
والتعاضد مع شعوب الوطن العربي
لك مني تحياتي 
و
أمنياتي أن تكون دائماً بخير 
و
سعادة 
[/frame]_

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

أخي أحمد ناصر
اشكرك على مرورك و رأيك
تحياتي
د. جمال

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

الأخت الغالية عبق
و أنا بدور أهدي تحياتي للبنان و أهل لبنان شمالا و جنوبا شرقا و غربا
(فهل أنت من هذا البلد الطيب الجميل كي أحملك له السلام )
و هذا أقل واجب أختي الكريمة
تحياتي

----------


## عبق الياسمين

*[frame="7 70"]**
أستاذي الكريم
د. جمال مرسي

من لبنان بلد الجمال والحب والخير والعطاء 
أرسل لك شكري لذوقك الراقي 
في تحية شعب أحب مصر وشعب مصر .
نعم أنا لبنانية الأصل والجنسية وعربية الانتماء .
فكل بلاد العرب أوطاني . 
فسلامي لك ولمصر البلد الرائع بحضارته
 ونيله العظيم وأهله الطيبين.
تقبل تحياتي وأمنياتي لك بكل الخير والسعادة والجمال .

[/frame]*

----------


## على درويش

*ما اروع ان أبدأ صباحى بقراءة هذه القصيده الجميله التى اعدت قرائتها مرارا  ليكون صباحى كله تغريد باذن الله ،استاذى د/جمال هذه الكلمات الصادقة اقل ما يقال انها حولت شعر المناسبات الى درر تستقر فى الوجدان وتبعث روح التفائل فى نصر قريب باذن الله 
اخى د/جمال هناك نشرة أدبية او كتاب ادبى بإسم الوعد الادبى ناطقه بإسم المقاومه وقد كانت منذ ايام بمناسبة تحرير الجنوب البنانى فاذن لى ان  لم يكونوا قد بدأو فى طباعة قصائدها ان استبدل قصيدتى التى سوف تنشر برائعتك فهذا اقل ما يفعل مع مثل هذه الروائع
دمت لنا مبدعا ومعلما
اخوك على درويش*

----------


## شمس الأصيل

أخي العزيز....الدكتور الشاعر .جمال مرسي
ليس غريباً على مصر المعطاءة أن تهبنا شاعراً إنساناً يشارك أخوته السراء والضراء ويبعث الأمل في نفوسهم ...ولولا قلبك الكبير لما شدا القلم بهذه الكلمات العذبة والتي ترد الروح للنفوس والثقة بأن المستقبل لنا مهما طالت هيمنة هذا العدو البغيض
و مُبشِّـراً قـدسَ العروبـةِ  أنَّـهُ
عمّا قريـبٍ يـا "سليـبُ"  تعـودُ 
نتمنى أن يحقق الله بشارتك,وأن تزول هذه الغمة الجاثمة فوق صدر عروبتنا ,,هذا السرطان الناخر في عظام الأمة ,,,,,,وليس على الله ببعيد..................................
                                                                             تحياتي لشخصك الكريم

----------


## حلا

*د. جمال

أنا حضرت متأخرة شهر بأكمله، لكن قصيدتك الجميلة جداً جداً جعلتني أتجاهل فكرة دخولي متأخرة لأعبر لك عن إعجابي الشديد بها، قصيدتك عبرت عن مشاعرنا جميعاً تجاه الفرح الكبير الذي شهده الجنوب، وعقبال  ماتكتب عن فرح تحرير مزارع شبعا ، وفلسطين والوطن العربي بأكمله.

حلا*

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

أخي الحبيب م . علي
رد متأخر على زيارة أسعدتني
و لكني أعلم أنك تلتمس لأخيك العذر دائما
فشكرا لك يا حبيب القلب
د. جمال

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

> أخي العزيز....الدكتور الشاعر .جمال مرسي
> ليس غريباً على مصر المعطاءة أن تهبنا شاعراً إنساناً يشارك أخوته السراء والضراء ويبعث الأمل في نفوسهم ...ولولا قلبك الكبير لما شدا القلم بهذه الكلمات العذبة والتي ترد الروح للنفوس والثقة بأن المستقبل لنا مهما طالت هيمنة هذا العدو البغيض
> و مُبشِّـراً قـدسَ العروبـةِ  أنَّـهُ
> عمّا قريـبٍ يـا "سليـبُ"  تعـودُ 
> نتمنى أن يحقق الله بشارتك,وأن تزول هذه الغمة الجاثمة فوق صدر عروبتنا ,,هذا السرطان الناخر في عظام الأمة ,,,,,,وليس على الله ببعيد..................................
>                                                                              تحياتي لشخصك الكريم


اختي الكريمة شمس الأصيل
أضم صوتي إلى صوتك
و دعائي إلى دعائك ..و اتمنى ان يحقق الله النصر لهذه الأمة المنكوبة
التي لم تذق للفرح طعما منذ عشرات بل مئات السنين

اشكرك أختاه على طيب المرور

د. جمال

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

> *د. جمال
> 
> أنا حضرت متأخرة شهر بأكمله، لكن قصيدتك الجميلة جداً جداً جعلتني أتجاهل فكرة دخولي متأخرة لأعبر لك عن إعجابي الشديد بها، قصيدتك عبرت عن مشاعرنا جميعاً تجاه الفرح الكبير الذي شهده الجنوب، وعقبال  ماتكتب عن فرح تحرير مزارع شبعا ، وفلسطين والوطن العربي بأكمله.
> 
> حلا*


 الأخت الكريمة حلا
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
يا أهلا يا أهلا يا أهلا
فعلا لقد أطلت الغياب مدة طويلة و ندعو الله ان يكون المانع خيرا
أهلا بك أختي العزيزه و بعودتك الميمونة أيتها الزميلة التي تعيننا على هذه المسؤليه
تحياتي و مكانك و مهامك تنتظرك .. فابدأي على بركة الله

د. جمال

----------

